# Searching for an adult toy



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I would just fill out an application to PRC instead of asking.

Also it is harder to find an young adult poodle, at least in my experience, even in the best of times. 

My requirement has always been over 16 weeks and at least 4 pounds in weight.

I got retired breeders ages ago but they were all 6 years and up.


----------



## mary2e (Jan 29, 2018)

twyla said:


> I would just fill out an application to PRC instead of asking.
> 
> Also it is harder to find an young adult poodle, at least in my experience, even in the best of times.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I believe I did fill one out when they had a young poodle that was turned in. I was even told it was mine, after I was checked out with Rod, and I could come to see him in 2 weeks after he was neutered. In those 2 weeks, someone lost their baby, and they got the dog I was waiting for. It's understandable, and this person was recommended by someone else. I'm starting to think you have to know someone in rescue to get one.

I'm going to move on to the PCA in the PA area to see what they have. The one in CT is too popular.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

mary2e said:


> I'm starting to think you have to know someone in rescue to get one.


The only way you get a poodle from the humane society and probably other rescues is to be a regular volunteer interacting with the new dogs when they come in. I know someone who is a regular walker, was for many years. She was the first person to walk a miniature poodle when it was brought in, she loved the dog and asked for it before anyone else had seen the dog. This dog was never advertised to the public. Other volunteers wanted the dog but it went to the first person requesting the dog who met the standards for adoption. They rarely get poodles, I was told it was many years since the last time.

It was a really sweet poodle, she was very lucky.


----------



## mary2e (Jan 29, 2018)

Skylar said:


> The only way you get a poodle from the humane society and probably other rescues is to be a regular volunteer interacting with the new dogs when they come in. I know someone who is a regular walker, was for many years. She was the first person to walk a miniature poodle when it was brought in, she loved the dog and asked for it before anyone else had seen the dog. This dog was never advertised to the public. Other volunteers wanted the dog but it went to the first person requesting the dog who met the standards for adoption. They rarely get poodles, I was told it was many years since the last time.
> 
> It was a really sweet poodle, she was very lucky.


Thank you. That is what I suspected. It's a shame because we can offer so much. I do know someone who just picked up a toy from one of the Lancaster puppy mills who sell off their breeders. I really don't want to even think of supporting a puppy mill, but it may be an option to offer one of those poor dogs a good home.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I don't think it's a question of poodles getting funneled away from general adopters. The number of young poodles in rescue is normally quite small. A good breeder will do anything in their power to ensure one of their pups comes home instead of ending up in a shelter. Given the demand for toy poodles and toy doodles, there is little reason for even a bad breeder to let their young dogs go into shelters. Why give away a dog you can sell or breed? Therefore, when a young poodle does end up in rescue, it's usually due to a rare catastrophe: a puppy mill got shut down, the owner unexpectedly passed away, etc. And, of course, poodles are so popular they get snatched up immediately.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I would not support a puppy mill by purchasing one of their dogs. All that does it finance the next dog who will take his or her place.

I would contact breeders and let them know that I am looking for an adult. When I was puppy hunting, we had an adult offered to us. He was too much for the new owners and the breeder was assisting with the rehome, as is stipulated in most good purchase contracts.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

One of Annie's litter mates was rehomed due to the owner's family illness. The breeder took her back (part of the contract) and rehomed the dog. I would suggest contacting a bunch of decent breeders, possibly following their Facebook pages. The breeder got something like 20+ applications for the dog before closing it to new applications. 

I suspect small poodles are even more in demand than standards


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

For Want of Poodle said:


> I suspect small poodles are even more in demand than standards


I was thinking this, too. They’re probably less likely to get displaced due to allergies, changes to living situations, even aggression or boisterous behaviour.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

mary2e said:


> Thank you. That is what I suspected. It's a shame because we can offer so much. I do know someone who just picked up a toy from one of the Lancaster puppy mills who sell off their breeders. I really don't want to even think of supporting a puppy mill, but it may be an option to offer one of those poor dogs a good home.


Sadly there’s tons of people who can offer a good home to a poodle in a rescue, and all those volunteers walk dogs or helping out in other ways see the new dogs first and it does seem fair that they get first dibs if they can offer a good home. Plus it is so rare for a poodles to end up in a rescue - there are some poodle rescues run by poodle clubs that you might have better luck.

I too would not buy a retired breeder from a puppy mill. Sadly while it helps that one dog, it finances the replacement of another dog to takes its place.

Did you contact your local poodle club? Ask if they have a poodle rescue and who to contact for help.

My older minipoo was a puppy held back for conformation that grew too tall to be shown and I got her when she was almost a year old. I found her with help from people active in dog sports who knew who to ask. Right now with Covid it's hard to find a puppy, but I had help with my local poodle club and contacts in finding my current puppy. Networking helps to broaden your chances.

Start by contacting your local poodle club - most quality breeders know each other or know of each other in their area or if they breed a special color. They communicate plans for breeding, discuss their show prospects, look for mates for their potential breedings etc. They also generally know or have contacts to find out who has an older puppy to rehome. While there is no guarantee they will find a puppy for you, they should be able to provide with names of who to contact. You can also contact the breeder of your current tpoo and ask them if they know of anyone looking to rehome an adult.

Many breeders are on Facebook - I'm not savvy on facebook but that may be a resource too.


----------



## mary2e (Jan 29, 2018)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I would not support a puppy mill by purchasing one of their dogs. All that does it finance the next dog who will take his or her place.
> 
> I would contact breeders and let them know that I am looking for an adult. When I was puppy hunting, we had an adult offered to us. He was too much for the new owners and the breeder was assisting with the rehome, as is stipulated in most good purchase contracts.


That's a great idea and I will definitely try it. Thank you.


----------



## mary2e (Jan 29, 2018)

Skylar said:


> Sadly there’s tons of people who can offer a good home to a poodle in a rescue, and all those volunteers walk dogs or helping out in other ways see the new dogs first and it does seem fair that they get first dibs if they can offer a good home. Plus it is so rare for a poodles to end up in a rescue - there are some poodle rescues run by poodle clubs that you might have better luck.
> 
> I too would not buy a retired breeder from a puppy mill. Sadly while it helps that one dog, it finances the replacement of another dog to takes its place.
> 
> ...


Thank you. Unfortunately, the local poodle club in NJ shut down. I used the one in CT, and unfortunately, most of them are a good distance away. I'm going to look into the PA club(s) and get a list of breeders. My breeder seems to be interested in selling his pups and rarely has any for rehome, and I suspect those that do come up go to existing contacts/friends/families. I will start contacting using a wider search parameter.


----------



## Mr.Ziggy (Jul 14, 2020)

I think contacting a lot of good quality breeders is a good idea. They might have a retired show dog, or a rehome, or sometimes their pick of the litter turns out to have a small fault that shows up when they are a teen that leads the breeder to need to find a pet home for their young breeding prospect. 

I ended up with a 6 month old pup looking for a new home when I was initially searching for a breeder.


----------



## mary2e (Jan 29, 2018)

Mr.Ziggy said:


> I think contacting a lot of good quality breeders is a good idea. They might have a retired show dog, or a rehome, or sometimes their pick of the litter turns out to have a small fault that shows up when they are a teen that leads the breeder to need to find a pet home for their young breeding prospect.
> 
> I ended up with a 6 month old pup looking for a new home when I was initially searching for a breeder.


Thank you!


----------



## Piper Bear (Apr 12, 2021)

I would definitely follow Mr. Ziggy’s advice. When we picked up our mini her breeder told us that if for any reason we needed to give Piper up to please bring her back to her. As she considers the pups she breeds as ”hers” also. You may get lucky this way.


----------



## Pam S (9 mo ago)

No


mary2e said:


> I'd love to get my little guy a companion that is already a young adult. He is 3.5 years old. I already take him to daycare once a week to socialize.
> 
> I have tried rescues and even contacted my breeder. Seems rehomes are a difficult thing to find.
> 
> ...


Hi 
Did you find your companion?


----------



## mary2e (Jan 29, 2018)

Pam S said:


> No
> Hi
> Did you find your companion?


No, I did not.


----------

